# ON/OFF to "trick" the app



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey everyone  2 questions:

1. Yesterday, by chance, I noticed that the airport sign wasnt showing in the map. When this (or something similar like queue show gone) happens, I just shift to "income" or "account" and back to map and it gets back to normal. So, I noticed that the vehicle on account passed to "none". I have the last update off the APP, so this is not the problem. I had already done 4/5 trips. Does this happens to you?

2. Do you use to change between ON/OFF to, somehow, try to fool the app? This may be (very) stupid, but someone once told me that the casino slots need to be "manipulated" bc if, p. ex., you're gambling always with the same credit and bet she gets vicious, so you need to twist. So, do you put yourself OFF sometimes? (besides surge)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

IMO its more about lagging and 4G issues than anything else. It did happend to me to be into the airport area and not seeing the airport sign on my screen but it came back on after a minute or two. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## R4SC4L (Nov 12, 2017)

I've actually fiddled with this a bit since the airport queue disappears from my screen almost every time. I'm in IAH so there's usually always 100+ drivers in line. After waiting a while the queue would disappear and it made me worry. I tried going offline and back online, exiting the map without going offline, and just leaving it alone. 

The first two methods I mentioned resulted in me being put to the back of the line . The last, while nerve-racking, kept my place in line and the queue just eventually comes back on screen.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's just a graphics glitch. 
.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Hey everyone  2 questions:
> 
> 1. Yesterday, by chance, I noticed that the airport sign wasnt showing in the map. When this (or something similar like queue show gone) happens, I just shift to "income" or "account" and back to map and it gets back to normal. So, I noticed that the vehicle on account passed to "none". I have the last update off the APP, so this is not the problem. I had already done 4/5 trips. Does this happens to you?
> 
> ...


1) ignore. It's just an app screen glitch. Your place in queue is held at the server end, NOT in your app. The server knows where u are in queue. Go offline you'll get bumped.

2) don't try and "fool" the app you'll get deactivated like those hundreds of drivers at LAX.

Also, ignore anything some degenerate gambler tells you about slot machines. Its not even close to true. Slots use a pure random generator, and that is all. Any "pattern" some loser might detect is just a clue to their abject insanity.


----------

